# How many cory fry can be raised in a 10 gal?



## chrikc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

How many cory fry can be raised in a 10 gal. until they are big enough to be transferred into a peaceful community tank? When are they big enough to transfer? Is it just until they are more than a mouthful or would it be safer to wait longer? *c/p* Its my first time raising fry  :fish10:


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello ch...

A 10 G is pretty small for any fish. If you have a community tank with nothing but small, peaceful fish, then IMO, you can transfer your little Corys right away.

I would start feeding the fish in the main tank every few hours, just in case the adults might take an interest in the new fry. I keep large tanks of Fancy Guppies and Corydoras and have fry in the tank all the time. I just feed a good amount two to three times per day. 

I've found that small, well fed, adult fish seldom bother the fry.

B


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a pair of albino Corys spawn in a 10 that was set up just to catch guppy fry who were destined to be angelfish lunch. Anyway, they hatched & about 30 of them survived to form a hilarious swarm of miniatures that swarmed all over that little tank. They are now up to about 1/4 inch and are split up somewhat evenly amongst my two 60s . There is no point or ending to this little story, hopefully I'll trade 'em @ the LFS for frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp. Oh yeah, the point is enjoy your corys!


----------

